# What kind of driver are you?



## Obsidean (Mar 24, 2010)

A bad one.


----------



## chickydoda (Feb 12, 2010)

What kind of driver are you?
Are you *cautious*? Fast?
Aggressive? Kind?
Nervous? *Confident*?
*Skilled*? Bad?
Erratic? 

I try to follow all the road rules, and pay attention to what is going on. I've only started driving again, after an absence of three years, so I don't know what I'm looking for on the road- it makes me really nervous. My head doesn't really know how to drive, but somehow my body does. My mum (who is very hard to impress), said my driving is really good, although I don't feel that comfortable with it yet. When I was driving a few years ago, I was pretty confident, except for when it came to three point turns and parallel parking. What scares me, is no matter how good of a driver I am, theres always some nuts on the road, and even if I am the best driver in the world, I could still die in a car crash because of someone else's poor judgement.

Do you follow the speed limit exactly? Pretty much. Most people go 10-15kms over in an open speed zone, but I make sure I don't go over by more than about 3. The cops won't bust you until you are going 5+ over.
Are you likely to cut people off? No
What emotions do you experience while driving? It relaxes me.
How do you view driving- is it just another thing to do? Is it a display of your skill set? Do you think about the drivers in the other car as individual people? Its a way to get from a to b, bad for the environment, but an enjoyable experience. I don't like being the passenger, but being in control of the vehicle is fun!


----------



## Somniorum (Oct 7, 2010)

bromide said:


> I'm more of a bicyclist/public transport user. I've owned a car before but given the ability, I'd never own another. I dislike driving in general, carbon footprint aside, it makes me anxious. I always feel like I'm seconds away from getting mangled in a fiery crash.


Eh, I used to be like that too. It goes away with time...

... in my case, probably took something like five years... but it WILL go away -_-;


----------



## Chipps (Jun 1, 2011)

Aggressive. If it was up to me, it'd be every man for himself with no rules on the road.


----------



## HorribleAesthete (Aug 5, 2010)

I am generally careful and focused, less out of fear of being hurt in an accident, and more out of fear of being inconvenienced. Occasionally I talk on the phone, but try not to do so excessively (more because I do not like phones than because I feel unsafe). While I consider myself a good driver, I am definitely not the fastest on the road. I will go as fast as I feel I can get away with, particularly on stretches of open highway. I almost always go at least five over, unless I am driving through a town. It irritates me quite a bit when people drive recklessly, and I generally refrain from doing so. Interestingly, I do drive differently when others are in the car with me; more cautiously. Of course, I do not own a car at the moment, and hopefully will not need to in the foreseeable future, so it is blissfully rather moot.


----------



## Magnificent Bastard (Sep 22, 2010)

carfacce said:


> I can't drive, true story.


You won't need to in the near future anyway. Driver-less computers on wheels (cars) will take care of that. True story.


----------



## Audrey (Dec 26, 2011)

I'd say I'm generally a calm, safe driver. I keep around the speed limit, 5mph above at most. I'm never really in a hurry to get anywhere, plus I like listening to music in the car so I take my time. It's a nice time to sit and think as well.


----------



## bromide (Nov 28, 2011)

Somniorum said:


> Eh, I used to be like that too. It goes away with time...
> 
> ... in my case, probably took something like five years... but it WILL go away -_-;


Ehh, I had a car from the age of 16-25, never enjoyed it. I'd much prefer to live in an environment where cars aren't a necessity, that's one thing I've always enjoyed about the city. Why pay for insurance and gas and car payments and repairs when you can just take the train?


----------



## Peripheral (Jan 8, 2011)

When alone, I drive as if the rules of the road are suggestions.


----------



## Desolan (Nov 14, 2011)

Driving is just a means of getting around. Follow the flow, don't try anything crazy and get to where you are trying to go. You don't need a $100,000 car or something that goes from 0 to 60 in 4.7 sec, just something reliable and non-ugly

I've never gotten the "Car Guy" thing. Showing off your fully loaded revved out, modded machine, and then driving the crap out of it with all your antics that either caused it to break, or collide with some other vehicle or structure. This stupid showboating is a complete mystery to me.


----------



## Somniorum (Oct 7, 2010)

bromide said:


> Ehh, I had a car from the age of 16-25, never enjoyed it. I'd much prefer to live in an environment where cars aren't a necessity, that's one thing I've always enjoyed about the city. Why pay for insurance and gas and car payments and repairs when you can just take the train?


Ehhh (take that, THREE!) - erm, I actually have no rebuttal. I definitely preferred public transit, back in the day... some cities aren't as well designed for it : / As expensive as it can all get, though, the freedom is kinda nice, I find.


----------



## refugee (Mar 26, 2010)

I once drove 100+ miles just to see what it felt like.


----------



## olivene (Mar 21, 2012)

Driving is just to get from A to B. 
That being said, I am a terrible driver. I use the silence as thinking time and I wander off easily. I am consistently impatient. Thank god for my other half...he is calm, directed, and focused. Anyhow.. insurance won't even cover me for the accidents I've been in (all caused by me).


----------



## 2fast4u2 (Oct 3, 2011)

I used to be that guy... Never tried to race people, that i never understood, but I enjoyed building clean rides, usually I autox'd the hell out of them, but thats a closed track, Or road atlanta when I had the jack..

Ricers and wannabes are great, they take the heat of ya when your driving, we need more of them.


----------



## Tanuchiro (Mar 1, 2012)

I drive right on the speed limit and cautiously. I never really need to drive fast since nothing's really important enough to rush. If I'm late, I'm late. I figure my safety and others' is more important than getting to point B a minute or two faster.
Oh, and while driving, I usually am more alert. If I get bored I tend to accidently speed up.


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

Im under way to acquiring my P's which is having a sort of license in which you have limitations and are still new to driving unsupervised.
Here in Australia driving is vital unless you work within one of the larger cities but even then some types of jobs you NEED to be able to drive around.
I've been said to drive faster though I think that when I had a lesson the guy was just being a safety guy about how I as a new driver should be driving 5Kmph under the set speed limit and that sounds like bullshit to me.
I don't like driving though and still haven't comfortably nailed driving manual cars, I am cautious in denser traffic.
But I think my ability to let my mind wander is dangerous, in the earlier days ive almost not given way to a car or two which kind of scares me and makes me think that I need to find something to make sure i focus on being safe at all times.


----------



## Luftkopf (Apr 11, 2011)

I absolutely love driving! As to my particular style, though, that depends. When I was young, and on my 'P' plates, I was quite the hoon, flying everywhere as fast as I could reasonably go. Now, I am much more careful. Too many cops, too many other kamikaze or inattentive drivers playing with their phones, not watching where they're going. Because of this, I tend to be much more relaxed, and slow down a lot. I have also started hanging further and further back from the cars in front of me. So many people sit right on your bumper trying to get you to speed up, but they don't leave any margin for error, so I have to back off even further to compensate. I am not in a particular rush to be in an accident.

It also depends where and why I am driving. If I am going for a weekend cruise into the hills, then you'd better hold on to something, but if I'm heading back home, 1,600km away, then it's time for the cruise control at the limit, and relax and enjoy the journey.


----------



## n2freedom (Jun 2, 2011)

*Are you cautious? Fast?*
Cautious and sometimes fast depending on my mood. But, fast within reason and always with caution.
*
Aggressive? Kind?*
Aggressive with aggressive drivers. Kind with considerate drivers.

*Nervous? Confident?*
Totally confident and relaxed.

*Skilled? Bad?*
Skilled, alert, and with excellent instinct and responses.

*Erratic? *
Nope

*Do you follow the speed limit exactly?*
Nope....I travel with the speed of traffic.

*Are you likely to cut people off?*
No

*What emotions do you experience while driving?*
Angry when I encounter reckless drivers who make incredibly stupid choices that put others in danger.
*
How do you view driving- is it just another thing to do?*
A means to an end.
*
Is it a display of your skill set?* 
Somewhat to a certain degree. 

*Do you think about the drivers in the other car as individual people?*
Never given any thought to it one way or another.


----------



## Duck_of_Death (Jan 21, 2011)

Aggressive, fast. Reckless.
I have no concern for safety behind the wheel of an automobile.


----------



## KC (May 5, 2011)

*What kind of driver are you?*

Generally I would say I'm your average joe law abiding citizen on the road when there's a lot of other drivers around but later at night I'm less cautious I would say...

*Are you cautious? Fast?*

More on the cautious side. 

*Aggressive? Kind?*

50-50 depending on my mood and what I have to do at the time but I'm more courteous. 

*Nervous? Confident?*

Confident. I've been doing it for quite awhile now to be nervous. 

*Skilled? Bad?*

I don't think I'm bad but skilled... I have a problem with that word. I don't think there is "skill" when it comes to driving. It's like pouring yourself a glass of water. There's no real skill involved in it really unless you're a dick that wants to pour a glass of coke while lifting the bottle you're pouring from six feet in the air while the glass is on the floor. 

*Erratic? *

At night mostly, or when I'm in a rush.

*Do you follow the speed limit exactly?*

Not even the slightest. 

*Are you likely to cut people off?*

I'm likely to cut slow people off. 

*What emotions do you experience while driving?*

Apathy, Ni-ing, Ne-ing, anger, sadness, anxiety (when I rush at a traffic light)

*How do you view driving- is it just another thing to do? Is it a display of your skill set? *

It's just getting from point A to point B. There's a lot of responsibility involved in it but the core simple concept is just transportation purposes. I'm more concerned about what I have to do rather than how I get there. 

*Do you think about the drivers in the other car as individual people?*

Yeah, just people getting from one place to another.


----------



## Marac (Mar 26, 2012)

I've heard multiple times that I am a good driver. I'm pretty kind in traffic and I don't mind letting people in front of me (I don't understand why some people can't seem to do that? Mental problems or something?)

Generally, if the weather is good I tend to drive 10% faster than the speed limit. Not anything faster than that though.

I always listen to music when I drive and sometimes if a song at the radio comes on that I like, I turn the volume really loud, sing from the top of my throat and bounce my head in the rythmn of the music.


----------



## quadrivium (Nov 6, 2011)

I live in Tampa, where everyone is a bad driver.


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

So.

What kind of driver are you?

_the kind that likes to travel when no one is on the road._


Are you cautious? Fast?

_cautious, usually_

Aggressive? Kind?
_kind, even I think its pathetic that some poor soul is stuck cause no one wants to slow down and let the person make a turn or move into a lane_

Nervous? Confident?
_confident, this is Washington DC and nervous drivers end up in accidents_

Skilled? Bad?
_skilled_


Do you follow the speed limit exactly?
_no, I go with the flow of traffic, _

Are you likely to cut people off?
_no, cause it may cause the other driver to seek revenge; and I dont want to end up beat up, in an accident or shot_

What emotions do you experience while driving?
_huh_

How do you view driving- is it just another thing to do? Is it a display of your skill set? 
Do you think about the drivers in the other car as individual people?

_its a means to an end_


----------



## andysha (Mar 28, 2012)

I used to be extremely nervous, shaking, sweating, feeling exhausted after a journey because I was so alert. I have got a little better, and can do the commute without thinking much about it but if I have to go to a built up place I've never been to before I'll do a 3 in the morning run just so I can get to grips the layout of the city. Although the price at the pumps these days I really need to kick that habit.

It's hard to explain to other people - they say drive an automatic, but it really isn't about the gearstick or clutch control, I just don't like concentrating so hard!


----------



## littledeer (Jul 20, 2011)

Seems like we had a similar thread a few months ago, but I can't find it.


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

Hate driving. Wish I could hire a chauffeur. I drive slow with both hands on the wheel.


----------



## ohnoezitsjoez (Jan 30, 2012)

*Are you cautious? Fast? *Cautious
*Aggressive? Kind? *Kind
*Nervous? Confident? *A little of both. I have some minor depth perception problems so I err on the side of caution. I am confident except when I am not sure if turning right will give me enough room in front of the car down the road. Only 1 wreck in 10 years driving.
*Skilled? Bad? *Skilled, first place on mario kart.
*Erratic? *not sure what this implies but im probably not it.
*Do you follow the speed limit exactly? *7 over unless im on interstate, then go... lets just say i got faster 
*Are you likely to cut people off?* naw i hate inconsiderate drivers.
*What emotions do you experience while driving? *The good: I love listening to and singing to music so often I am in a good mood just jamming out to whatever is my musical fancy at the moment. i like driving and sometimes even do it just to clear my head and have conversations with myself.
The ugly: Sweet Jesus. I get so irritated. Once you reach a certain age, you should NOT be able to drive, I'm sorry. I respect elders and their wisdom, but GAH.

Also something that makes me dip into the hidden alcove of unbridled rage so deep inside me is this scenario, i drew it up to explain. btw the yellow = headlights 










4 lane intersection, the road going north from the intersection has a right lane that MUST turn right, and the left lane veers off onto another road.

People will sit at the red light from the south (heading straight across) and most of the time the left lane is full, several cars will be there because they know that once past the intersection, the right lane forces them to go right (into a school area). however one dumbass in a blue car will always see the right lane empty, think that means he can cut in front of others and get to the head of the line.

red light turns green, and he ends up at the north end directly before the veer, sitting still with the left turn blinker on waiting for the long line of cars in the left lane (the ones that waited patiently in line) for someone to let him over. this means the right lane backs up, sometimes into the intersection. and SOMETIMES the jackass just cuts over without being let over. i dont know if that explains this well but this irritates the water out of me.

i know some people may not know this right lane veers over, but i travel this 2-3 times a day, and it happens 1-2 times a day at minimum.


----------



## red_1038 (Apr 13, 2011)

I fast. I'm constantly on the lookout for ways to get through traffic more quickly. However, on the freeway or the interstate I typically just keep up with traffic. As others have said; there's something very soothing about driving.


----------



## sherkanner (Nov 19, 2010)

red_1038 said:


> I fast.


Me fast too.
We get along well XD


----------



## Xavier (Sep 19, 2010)

The car's limits used to be my limits, inside and outside the city. In over 6 years and about 70.000 miles I had a lot of near hits wink, but no accidents. 

Now I fly under the radar, I drive very cautiously and I keep an eye on everything that's moving around, behind and ahead of me. 



> Skilled? Bad?


I got very good quite fast. Speed without incidents requires a high level of skill. 


> Are you likely to cut people off?


Used to do that.


> What emotions do you experience while driving?


None from the driving experience in itself, but I do enjoy meditating while doing it. 


> How do you view driving- is it just another thing to do? Is it a display of your skill set?


Yep. Going from A to B faster (relatively). My skill ensures a safe trip.


> Do you think about the drivers in the other cars as individual people?


 sure

Summary: Even if I was very cautious I still consider my past driving quite irresponsible and childish.


----------



## sanari (Aug 23, 2011)

The Ultimate Square Peg said:


> What kind of driver are you?
> Are you cautious? Fast?
> Aggressive? Kind?
> Nervous? Confident?
> ...



I am a good driver. Absolutely no tickets on my record.
Courteous, non-aggressive.
Confident. Unless a big semi has it out for me, lol, then I just slow down and let him by. Semis make me nervous.
Mmmmm, efficient.
No.
I follow the speed limit, sometimes going 4-5 miles over to reduce road time.
No.
Bliss? Happiness? In my own world.
It gets me from point A to point B. Occasionally I love just getting in the car and driving far and getting lost, just to see what I can discover along the way. You can find hole-in-the-wall places in this manner, and gain pride in your navigational ability to boot.


----------



## Matt Cork (Feb 17, 2012)

the only way I can describe my driving is with a purpose. Live in Chicago suburbs and drive downtown a lot. Everyone is aggressive and there really isn't any formal traffic law unless you are driving super reckless. People either drive fast around here and traffic is slightly tolerable or everyone drives polite and cautious and it takes an extra 40min to get everywhere.

Slow and cautious drivers piss me off. Your the reason we have terrible traffic. Never been in an accident and I've been driving for over 5 years like this.


----------



## Agent Blackout (Mar 1, 2012)

Skilled driver.
Love going to the Track to race.
Clean record *knocks on wood*

sometimes I go on auto-pilot  but don't tell anyone


----------



## Sonny (Oct 14, 2008)

What kind of driver are you? I've had a fair amount of defensive driving skills taught to me.
Are you cautious? Fast? Neither really, I take off quick to get away from other cars then behave as best I can.
Aggressive? Kind? I'll let people in 90% of the time.
Nervous? Confident? Confident, unless the weather is bad, road narrow and there's a steep drop on the edge of the road.
Skilled? Bad? Skilled but fallible
Erratic? No
Do you follow the speed limit exactly? No
Are you likely to cut people off? No
What emotions do you experience while driving? Singing. My emotion is singing. 
How do you view driving- is it just another thing to do? Is it a display of your skill set? Do you think about the drivers in the other car as individual people? … There are drivers in the other vehicles? All I see are cars. I tune out, in a relaxing way normally.


----------



## MegaTuxRacer (Sep 7, 2011)

Like a monster truck driver except I drive a hatchback. Interpret that as you will.


----------



## OpRise (Mar 18, 2011)

I also love driving standards. I haven't in a while, but that's where skill comes in to play more, and it's super fun.

On a random side note: one time I went on a drive with a guy I'd been giving eyes to at a party. It was late and there was no one on the streets but us. He drove a standard, like '67 mustang, aggressive, fast, turning sharp corners... But completely in control, tight and together... I felt perfectly safe. Total turn on.


----------



## Guru007 (Mar 19, 2012)

I like using screw drivers


----------



## MegaTuxRacer (Sep 7, 2011)

Also, do you mind sending us whatever theory you develop based on your findings? I love the zany theories and correlations INFJs make based on their surveys.


----------



## Laney (Feb 20, 2012)

Miriamisfj said:


> *What kind of driver are you?* Learner
> *Are you cautious? Fast?* Cautious, but slightly less by the hour
> *Aggressive? Kind?* Kind, apart from when peoples actions are dangerous to me
> *Nervous? Confident?* Confident enough, but still nervous in new situations
> ...


Ditto to everything here.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 18, 2010)

I'm _really_ confident in my driving ability. I have driven over 45,000 miles in a year twice and regularly log hundreds of miles each week. If I say so myself, I'm quite good at driving.

I've only been in 2 real accidents. The first was in high school; I was at a stop light on an icy road and the person behind me didn't start braking in time and just slid into me. The second was the middle car in a 5 car accident on a highway. Myself and the other first 3 cars all stopped short in time, the 5th guy slammed into us and pushed us all into one another.

I used to be much more aggressive, not in a dangerous way where I was cutting people off, but I would regularly speed and get annoyed being stuck behind people. Now I just relax for the most part. I take turns at crossroads and such faster than most people do because I like feeling the g-force, but that's about it.

I never get freaked out or anxious though. I'm very calm and focused during intense situations because I know I need to be actively keeping track of lots of things going on.

I usually find myself reaching out with my feelings and I pay close attention to how all the other drivers around me are driving. I keep my distance from the people who I can see are driving nervously and in general I'm pretty accurate when it comes to forecasting what another driver is going to do a few seconds before they do it. I think this is really the key to driving well. Aside from very sudden things like a deer jumping out, I am never really worried at all because I can spot the idiots and people not paying attention while they drive from a mile away 

Lastly, I usually practice drumming when I drive  It's my time to learn drum beats and rhythms. I usually have both hands going tapping on the wheel/shifter and then alternate my left leg for either the high hat or bass drum, depending on what song it is or which I feel like keeping the beat to. Since most of my driving is open and on the highway, I will often just set the cruise control to the speed limit and try to figure out complex beats as I'm going


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm an ok driver, I suppose...

Just kidding, I totally failed my driving test because of parallel parking. ah, well... who the hell want to parallel park a huge ass pickup truck anyway? Does that even sound like a good idea?

Anyhow, I'm pretty bad about zoning out at the wheel, and I'm scared it's gonna kill me someday. But boy do I love the feeling of going RRRRRREAAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLYYYY fast on an empty stretch of highway...


----------



## TheBoss (Oct 27, 2011)

Generally, I like driving for fun; while I hate driving for mere commute. 
I like wheelies and endos and rear-wheel cars for the sliding as I grew up watching this (decade+ after it had aired in usa); it had quite the effect on how I drive and it also affected several generations worldwide. Kids at the very least kept trying to mimic the stands on their bicycles: 





- Confident but extremely cautious. 
- Fast but, I am a g person, not a v one. (g = acceleration, v = velocity). I rather go off a traffic light spinning my wheels than attain a high speed in a highway (<-yawwwn).
- Smoother than smoothies (unless the vehicle is geared for racing ofc in which case and for purely mechanical reasons 'snaps').
- Skill is relative. In comparison to professional motor-athletes I am slow and semi-skilled. In comparison to anyone else, I am highly skilled in both cars and motorcycles. I have ran actual races with a cute (but not superb) degree of success.
- I pay extreme attention (to the point of getting tired) to the other drivers as individuals. They may be unhappy or sad, or experiencing bad issues, being absent minded (like all of us may be) or etc etc etc, all of which make them a liability to MY safety.
- I never cut off people, taking great care to alert them in time and do smooth changes. It is manners. It also is something less nice: in fact I consider everyone a possible moron (or simply absent minded) with super slow reflexes and bad eyesight. Scaring them and causing them to hit someone, themselves or even me, is not so smart.
However, if someone cuts me off for no reason, game is on and I will go out of my way to teach the lesson.
- I don't follow the speed limit except abroad in some countries that may cause me legalities problems. I follow the speed I personally feel comfy with on said day.

Feelings I exp when driving depend on the suppressing factors. Do I have to stick to a ridiculous limit? I feel annoyed and my patience hits zero. Sneeze the wrong way and I'll take you to court. Is why I have a car camera.
Am I free? Fun, fun, fun, signaling well when I pass, being nice to all, smiling and so on. I go fast, do a stunt or two (or more =] ), laugh and sing, enjoy the adrenaline rush. BIG smile when I get off.

Something that may well be due to the entj mentality: I predict a lot. I input so wide info trying to have every damn option covered. My peripheral vision seems to become amazing behind the wheel. I can tell a mile away "that pedestrian is going to step on the road without looking and this cub next to me will have to maneuver towards my side, space is limited so we collide, let him pass and be ready to brake". This is a real story and ofc the pedestrian acted just as expected. The cub driver also reacted as expected and apologized frantic to me while I was smiling 'no harm done'.
Such happen with mathematical accuracy and my prediction ability has been a guardian angel. 
I do think it is a possible entj thingy (but maybe I am wrong): we get the data and it is wide data, not just straight ahead. Then we come up (in fractions of seconds) with possible outcomes and are prepared for them.


----------



## King_Moonracer (Feb 14, 2012)

Although I failed my drivers test twice, I have a hidden passion for driving...... I love it..... I don't know why.... And if course I'm a good driver, I'm good at everything like that, I'm a kinesthetic genius! I learned this to be true the firs time I played horseshoes last year, which I am apparently innately masterful at.


----------



## dogwoodlover (May 3, 2009)

> What kind of driver are you?
> Are you cautious? Fast?
> Aggressive? Kind?
> Nervous? Confident?
> ...


Fast.
Aggressive.
Supremely confident.
I drive whatever speed seems reasonable, and maybe then some.
I am a courteous and efficient driver, so no, I don't cut people off.
The feeling I experience is that of an artist working. Perhaps like Michaelangelo carving with his chisel.
Driving is an art and a science. It's like a beautiful piece of music... or a 30 second DC hardcore song.
The only thinking I do about other drivers is simply how they are idiots.


I also ride a crotch rocket, which is a whole other beast, but the experience shares general similarities.




If you didn't guess... I take much pride in my driving. And frankly, I am fucking awesome at it.


----------



## Trap_Wolf (Apr 2, 2012)

*Q:What kind of driver are you?*
A:Rage.

*Q: Are you cautious? Fast?*
A: If I'm in the city it's careful time. But I'm still the first to make desicions when I'm in a sticky spot with five other cars.

*Q: Aggressive? Kind?*
A: As before; I sort of expect the road to work to me. C:

*Q: Nervous? Confident?*
A: CONFIDENT.

*Q: Skilled? Bad?*
A: I'd have to say skilled. Driving came naturally to me. Personally, I feel it's a lot about common sense and understanding physics.

*Q: Erratic? *
A: Why does this question seem to be the same as the ones before it? .__.

*Q: Do you follow the speed limit exactly?*
A: HEH. NO. Unless there are passengers. When there are other people's lives that I'm carrying I take driving more seriously.

*Q: Are you likely to cut people off?*
A: Only if they're stupid.

*Q: What emotions do you experience while driving?*
A: EXHILARATION. 

*Q: How do you view driving- is it just another thing to do? Is it a display of your skill set? Do you think about the drivers in the other car as individual people?*
A: It's just a form of transporation.


----------



## Thomas60 (Aug 7, 2011)

Economic and Safe... but i'll bend the corners on country roads =3


----------



## red_1038 (Apr 13, 2011)

@sherkanner thanks for the troll. This should be your new avatar:


----------



## WhySoSerious (Mar 11, 2011)

Aggressive and patient, depends on if I'm late for something or not. I don't particularly feel emotion when I'm driving because it gets my full concentration. Winter driving scares the shit out of me, mostly because other drivers don't have a clue what the fuck they're doing. They seem to think that driving on ice and driving on dry pavement is the same thing thus you should go the same speed. It's ridiculous, I was with my ENTP friend last winter and he was driving during a snow storm and he couldn't see 10 feet in front of him yet he kept doing the speed limit. I'm in the passenger seat screaming at the moron to slow down ( He literally could not see where he was going ) and he just wouldn't slow down. He ended up in the other lane and almost went in the ditch he managed to get back on the road... and a couple minutes later when we were arriving at our destination he almost hit a tree..

If you're not an extraverted sensor, I won't get in your car..


----------



## Vivid Melody (Apr 25, 2011)

I am currently a non driver but when I did drive:

*What kind of driver are you?
Are you cautious? Fast?
Aggressive? Kind?
Nervous? Confident? 
Skilled? Bad?
Erratic?* 

Cautious and nervous but only nervous because I was a new driver. I wasn't bad or skilled.

*Do you follow the speed limit exactly?* Yes, or fiver under (to be safe) and yes, it drove people mad. I don't care. It's a law for a reason. I don't care if most people don't follow it.

*Are you likely to cut people off?* No

*What emotions do you experience while driving?* Everything between calm and nervous.

*How do you view driving- is it just another thing to do? Is it a display of your skill set? Do you think about the drivers in the other car as individual people?* I think of it as an extremely dangerous activity that has become a necessity. Most people don't realize how dangerous it is. In one quick moment, you could be dead. I realize that is a bit dramatic and paranoid but that is how I feel about it.

And yes, I think of them as individual people. Most of them act more like infants throwing a temper tantrum though. If I didn't think of them as people I most likely wouldn't feel the need to be so careful.


----------



## Lucas (May 19, 2011)

I'm very analytical. I'm a mix between polite and agressive, but very rarely wreckless. I can't drive 5 under. Even if it's a glorious day outside and I'm not in a hurry. Many times, I'm trying to figure out the most efficient way to get from A to B. I make calculated guesses at stop lights as to which car is more likely to drive faster and thus, I should get behind. 

"Take the lane that has the truck at the stoplight as opposed to the minivan, however, the 3rd lane has a mid-grade car but wait; college sticker on the car, that's my best bet"

This is the dialogue that is going through my head constantly. It's not the fact that I would show up at my location 3 seconds faster, it's simply a convenient challenge to take on at the moment.


----------



## oldman (Nov 9, 2011)

*Kind of driver*

Was always fairly aggressive until I moved to the UK - now have small car, high petrol price, crowded roads, lousy weather - drive much more cautiously. 27 years in Johannesburg were my worst behaviour years, imagine Paris and Rome with 3rd world traffic...

Have always enjoyed driving long distances alone in the car - in 2 years of courtship of my wife (1970's Rhodesia) I clocked up over 40 000 miles just visiting her (we were always 100 miles apart.) Ran a college campus in Durban for 3 years while living in Johannesburg (350 miles apart) really enjoyed the trips between cities, most of it through rather good scenery.

Most enjoyable time was eastern Zimbabwe in the 1970's - lots of gravel and mud-road driving where I really learned to handle a vehicle, and 5 years of rural insurgency to encourage me to push my old bangers to the limit!


----------



## Oh_no_she_DIDNT (Sep 30, 2011)

I usually give others the right of way when a decision needs to be made by the one of us. I like to let people in and be courteous within reason. I've never been in an accident. On the road or highway, I always try to keep space between my car and other cars to avoid any sort of issues that could arise. And I always assume that other drivers (or myself I suppose) might make a mistake so I'm somewhat of a defensive driver...LOL.. What does all of this that say about my personality? 

And 50% chance that during some part of the drive (if I'm by myself) I will belt a song at the top of my lungs or dance while sitting at a traffic light. Then - accidentally my eyes meet with another driver in the car next to me and I feel self-conscious but I look away and continue anyway..lol


----------



## Hruberen (Jan 2, 2012)

What kind of driver are you?
Are you cautious? Fast? I drive the speed limit, but I accelerate up to there pretty fast
Aggressive? Kind? I just drive and go to where I am going, very calmly
Nervous? Confident? Confident, I feel as though i've been bred for driving, and people make a bigger deal out of it than it needs to be
Skilled? Bad? Well, I prefer my driving to that of my friends, but I don't have my license yet, but when I do, I'm going to be the designated driver
Erratic? Not at all, very steady and calm
Do you follow the speed limit exactly? 1-2 mph above or below
Are you likely to cut people off? Nope, I like staying in one lane for as long as possible
What emotions do you experience while driving? Calmness, peace, tranquility
How do you view driving- is it just another thing to do? Is it a display of your skill set? Do you think about the drivers in the other car as individual people? It's the best way to get from point A to point B, and is nice if you're into street racing


----------



## Monkey King (Nov 16, 2010)

Are you cautious? Fast?

Cautiously fast. 

Aggressive? Kind?

Aggressively Kind. I make considerations before I cut someone off. I don't like to cut someone off if it entails me having to break causing the person behind me to break. 

Nervous? Confident?

Confident. In Southern CA, hesitance = confusing traffic behind you. That could be dangerous. 

Skilled? Bad?

I'm skilled at avoiding tickets and accidents.

Erratic? 

Sometimes when I'm driving the coastal highway at night. There's really no one else on the road from 3am-5am. 

Do you follow the speed limit exactly?

When I don't know the road, yes. (I'm the type that keeps track of the areas that cops tend to chill at). But generally follow traffic. 

Are you likely to cut people off?

It's unlikely but when I do I try to be considerate by making sure I won't have to break once in the lane to do it. 

What emotions do you experience while driving?

I feel no emotions---I'm just driving. Though, I'm thinking about random things. 

How do you view driving- is it just another thing to do? Is it a display of your skill set? Do you think about the drivers in the other car as individual people?


It's to get me from point A to B and with no effective public transportation in my state it's the only efficient way to get to my destination. Driving and long commutes is customary in my state. Basically, it's become a mundane part of life.


----------



## julia_irrlicht (Nov 12, 2011)

_Et Dieu créa la femme_  

I might think like a man but I park like a woman. Self-explanatory.


----------



## Sovereign (Aug 19, 2011)

The Ultimate Square Peg said:


> I have this theory that the type of driver you are somewhat corresponds to your personality. Not necessarily just your Myers-Briggs type, but I thought it would be interested to see.
> 
> I'm posting this on the other forums too, just out of curiosity.
> 
> ...


I drive effectively. I am very skilled, and I drive quickly, but never quickly enough to cause any consequences. I have been known to live in my head, so I can't rely on my cop-spotting ability. lol.

I am neither overly aggressive or kind; everything is done after analysis. I have been known to go out of my way to let people into a lane, simply because the system works better if everyone gives everyone else a bit of leeway. I've also been known to one-finger wave people as I zip by them (I hate stupid people, seriously), so I guess I'm in the middle. One thing I never am while driving is nervous, though. 

Driving is just like everything else. Since I define happiness as the lack of overt emotion, the majority of emotions I feel on or off the road are different variations of anger (type 8, duh). This leads to those one-finger waves. I'm serious, some people really need to learn to drive. Bad driving is actually a pet peeve of mine.


----------



## ethylester (Feb 8, 2010)

I'm pretty much the same as what @JerseyDevil said. I ADORE driving. I love just driving around for the hell of it and I hate being a passenger. Driving, to me, is the ultimate freedom. I love being able to control the car and make it take me where I want to go. I love experimenting with the car and testing its limits, which can be good or bad. I love driving different cars and seeing what it feels like. When I have had the chance to drive a truck, or something big, it's like an adrenalin rush and I feel super sexy. I could be happy being a bus driver or a limo driver, or any kind of chauffeur. Hell, I would even try out being a truck driver or a bulldozer operator. I like operating machinery like that, it makes me feel powerful.

I am a very good driver. I've been complimented many times for my driving abilities. My friend who is obsessed with NASCAR told me that I could be a nascar driver because I'm very confident under the wheel. Haha, I am not sure about that, but I would totally try racing if I had the chance. I'm 32 and never caused an accident. Here's hoping it stays that way. 

Like JerseyDevil said, I am also good at catching the idiots out on the road and avoiding them. It's like you have your feelers out and you are reading each driver like you would read a stranger who was talking to you. Everyone has their own driving style and some people's stand out more than others. I'm good at picking up patterns from other drivers and being able to predict what they are going to do. I pay special attention to road signs and lights, and rarely miss my turn (though it's been known to happen). 

I remember when I was a kid, and we'd go to amusement parks, my favorite rides were always either bumper cars, go-karts or the cars that are on that little track and you can steer them. My passion for driving has always been there and probably always will be.

As for the speed limit, I religiously drive 5mph over. As a teen, I used to speed way too much and I got pulled over a fair amount. At one point, I had so many speeding tickets that the state sent me a letter in the mail with a pamphlet about how to be a good driver. I had to read it and sign something and was told that if I got one more ticket, my license would be suspended. So I said screw speeding, I'll never do it again. And I stuck to that. 

Every once in a while, I will get road rage, and that is bad. I can get really irresponsible when I'm angry. I'll tailgate and swerve around and shit. I can be an asshole. But I've been mellowing out as I age. But I am definitely not afraid to lay on the horn if I see someone being an idiot. I wore my horn out once by doing that. haha. When I am driving around a city, I will constantly be passing clusters of cars so that I can always be on the move, I don't like having to stop and wait for people to turn and whatnot. I'm always looking for a way around the traffic. It's like a game. It's fun when other drivers see that I'm doing that and it turns into a little competition. Never dangerous, of course, just a little entertainment. 

Anyway, i've rambled enough. I love driving. the end.


----------



## da_gobbo (Feb 26, 2012)

i ride a motorbike and have done for about 10 years, on a provisional licence (limited to a 125cc bike because of this), I do intend to get my full licence, eventually (procrastination strikes again), i've tried driving a car, it wasnt a good idea, a bike seems to be natural for me, a car, well wasn't, at all (6 lessons off the roads, i almost hit 3 large stationary objects)

i'm a confident rider (confidence comes with experience to my mind, i started fairly nervous, though some people seem to start overconfident and get a nasty shock)

I don't tend to get road rage (the language in my crashhelmet can get very adult rated but its nice to be able to swear at someone who's just effectivly tried to kill you, without them knowing your swearing), i'm not always that good with speed limits (i've a tendancy to just keep up with whoevers in front of me, sometimes i don't realise their speeding).

so far i've had 3 actual accidents
first i was stationary at a roundabout and someone whne into the back of me (bent my registration plate)
second i was overtaking someone and they turned right without indicating or checking thier mirrior (i swerved but still wound up with paint on my left boot, and their front hubcap went flying)
third i stopped at a junction (one you have to stop at every time) car behind me didnt and took a load of paint off his left side by scraping it along the bolt holding my back wheel on)
so 3 accidents none really my fault in 10 years over approx 70,000-80,000 miles i hope this makes me a good driver, i certainly feel i am

i do occasionally ride just for fun, mostly its getting too and from work though


----------



## madferit (May 7, 2011)

Well everyone's got their own way of enjoying the ride. I need music in the car, so that I can maintain some form of connection to reality while my mind drifts into auto-pilot mode. It also helps with relaxation; I can sing off pitch and out loud without giving a shit cause no one can hear me.

It's all about getting from point A to B. I don't take much note of the speed limit. Instead it's all relative to the level of congestion on the freeway and the speed everyone else is driving at. That way I'll become part of the flow of traffic, and it wouldn't disrupt my therapeutic auto-pilot mode.

No point driving guided by testosterone, it's real life not an action flick.


----------



## nothingnew (Aug 8, 2010)

When I was young, I did some crazy experiments with my life and my cars. If my car lasted 12 months, then it was a lucky year. 

Nowadays, I make old ladies look like NASCAR drivers.


----------



## Aislee (Jul 11, 2010)

*What kind of driver are you?*

"Okay, I'm about to make a left turn here into oncoming traffic -- is that okay? No? Well, good luck everyone! QQ"


----------



## Playful Proxy (Feb 6, 2012)

2fast4u2 said:


> I drive as If Im being tailed at all times and wish to evade my pursuer, and I have my reasons.
> 
> Ive been pulled over 3 times in my life, 2 of the 3 times I dialed 911 and reported an accident near my position, the dipshit pulling me over has no choice but to leave me, the "small fish" for a moment of real glory which is the accident I reported... Putty in my hands... Putty..


I really want to try that some time...


----------



## Zorgh (Dec 11, 2011)

I drive logically. 
*As little as possible, to save money and resources, and also to reduce risk of injury, paralysis or death to me, children or animals.
*Within or slightly above speed limits, reduces the risk of injury, paralysis or death, and the risk of getting expensive tickets or loss of drivers license.
*Usually I drive eco-friendly but occasionally I play around with max acceleration and max speeds when no other traffic, good sight, straight road etc.

To date I have never gotten a ticket, or been in an accident (except bumping into objects when going reverse).


----------



## Lightlilly (Mar 31, 2012)

What kind of driver are you? I can be whatever kind of driver I feel like being
Are you cautious? depends on the circumstances, who's in the car with me how many cars are on the road... traffic? ect.
Aggressive? Kind? not aggressive at all, however I have trouble displaying anger, usually rather than becoming mad at someone I get hurt instead...this is not the case when driving I get irritated by other drivers easily.
Nervous? Confident? I'm overly confident
Skilled? Bad? when someone is in the car with me or the roads are congested I am very skilled and cautious, however when I am by myself and there aren't many cars I get lazy like I don't care to follow all the simple rules I just drive however I want.

Do you follow the speed limit exactly? Yes, if I am driving a figure of authority around or children, if not then usually about 5 above the speed limit 

Are you likely to cut people off? No, not at all I'd never do that in fact I often let people in front of me until the person behind me gets upset.

What emotions do you experience while driving? Everything between calm and frustrated (with other drivers and their manners).

How do you view driving- is it just another thing to do? Is it a display of your skill set? Do you think about the drivers in the other car as individual people? It's just another thing I don't consider it a skill >.> anyone can drive  I consider the other people as individuals as if they were walking around rather than driving.


----------



## how do you feel (Mar 13, 2011)

I have a love hate relationship with driving. I like it sometimes but if something is playing on my mind then I really hate it. Once I was so deep in my kind of visual thought that I drove right past a zebra crossing with people practically crossing!  not good. It is very annoying when people cut you off or get very close to that rear of your car. I tend to stay exactly on the speed limit and go over it (accidentally of course) than under but i keep a close watch on it!  

Anyone else have this driving whilst thinking problem?


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

....when can we start mounting weapons on these things?


----------



## Averic (Aug 1, 2010)

I get a lot of thinking done during driving. I tend to zone out and when I get to my destination I think, "What happened? How'd I get here? Well...I'm still alive so...uh...that's cool".


----------



## Nope (Mar 13, 2011)

On the highway, I'm confidant and drive the speed I'm comfortable at, which is fast. I get pissed If your in the left lane going the speed limit. 
I don't really feel any emotions while I'm driving, even if there's a situation where there is almost an accident or something I get over it extremely quickly.
I really enjoy driving OR being in the passenger seat with someone who's a good driver but I don't enjoy driving with other people in the car. It takes away from my focus. Also when I'm in a car, I talk even less than normal whether I'm driving or not.


----------



## tooboku (Jun 9, 2010)

Give and take.


I drive stick. I prefer feeling as much of what goes on in my car as possible. The way I drive depends very much on how the car feels. I also prefer not using cruise control as I'm better on gas than the computer is.

Generally, I am a planner. I visualize my lines way before I get there. I'm cautious and look around frequently, anticipating what other drivers around me are probably going to do. I'm on the fast side but give way when someone wants to overtake... then I use that person as the 'bunny'.

I can be courteous, which I am most of the time but I am not afraid to bully my way on the road.


----------



## Lady Nurture (Sep 17, 2011)

I can't answer the questions properly because I am not a full time driver yet or even taken any tests.
However, from the few lessons I've had with my mother beside me (a very skilled Sensor driver and warrior-ess of the road) I took to maneuvering the car easily, allowing my body to become one with the car. My turns are jerky; I tend to turn my body and wince, as if I am now the frame of our bulky sedan and I'm going to scratch my sides on a curb, but I don't.
I've accompanied my mother on about five road trips down South, which is about an 18 hour drive each way, thus making me aware of many styles of driving and personalities. I'm shocked and easily disgusted by arbitrary aggression or people who seek advantages wherever they can, even if their case is not urgent. 
My conclusion: I'm probably going to be careful, considerate but confident and aggressive when necessary.
I'll be blasting opera or Broadway tunes along the way.


----------



## Arroe (Sep 12, 2011)

*What kind of driver are you?*
I've had my license for a year and a half, but have only had a vehicle of my own to drive consistently for a little less than a year.

*Are you cautious? Fast?*
Usually cautious. I do like going fast, accelerating quickly, but only within a certain range of the speed limit. If I'm in an unfamiliar area, I tend to go a little bit slower.
*
Aggressive? Kind?
*Usually pretty kind, letting people merge in front of me, letting them in the line of traffic if it's at a stand still at a light and they're pulling out of a drive way or something. If someone does something stupid, like cuts me off, I might be a little aggressive for a mile or so, but then I'll calm down and back off.

*Nervous? Confident?*
Nervous if there's a lot of traffic, especially in an unfamiliar area, where I'll need to be changing lanes a lot. Also can be nervous merging onto the highway because I never am completely sure if people will let me in or not. But on back, curvy roads I'm pretty confident, and I love driving them! Unless I'm stuck behind someone who doesn't know how to do the speed limit.

*Skilled? Bad?*
Average? I mean, I can always improve, especially with driving the highway and such, and I sometimes take turns too fast, or don't start to slow down soon enough. But for the most part I do well. I mean, I'm not perfect, I can always improve.

*Erratic? *
I don't believe I am. I try to maintain my speed the best I can with my old truck and I don't swerve at all.

*Do you follow the speed limit exactly?*
I usually limit myself at 5-10 MPH over it, depending on the area. In residential areas I tend to follow it pretty exactly though.

*Are you likely to cut people off?*
No, I hate doing that. I always make sure that I have plenty of room before merging into a lane or turning onto a street.

*What emotions do you experience while driving?
*It depends. Normally I'm relaxed, calm, but if I feel lost or if I'm driving behind people who are erratic, I get pretty stressed out. Also I get really annoyed with people who tailgate me, following so closely when I do tend to drive somewhat over the speed limit anyway. Where you're trying to go will still be there no matter what time you get to it, just have some patience.

*How do you view driving- is it just another thing to do? Is it a display of your skill set? Do you think about the drivers in the other car as individual people?*
Driving is nice, I enjoy it if the conditions are right and there are relatively few people on the road or if the people who are on the road know what they're doing. It can really stress me out at times, though, like getting lost and driving behind unskilled drivers. I do see the people in other cars as individuals, I know not all drivers are the same; I think each person has their own style, technique to how they drive, and therefore when you follow a car, you have to be observant of their technique, when they tend to slow down, how quickly they stop, etc.


----------



## quadrivium (Nov 6, 2011)

julia_irrlicht said:


> _Et Dieu créa la femme_
> 
> I might think like a man but I park like a woman. Self-explanatory.



This is an honest answer that made me laugh.


----------



## Zech (Jun 16, 2011)

*Are you cautious? Fast?* Cautious around town, pretty fast elsewhere.
*Aggressive? Kind?* Either/both, probably leaning more towards kind
*Nervous? Confident?* Confident
*Skilled? Bad?* Skilled. But almost every male driver thinks he's skilled
*Erratic?* Don't think so
*Do you follow the speed limit exactly?* No, up to approx 30-40% above the speed limit as that's the norm here
*Are you likely to cut people off?* Very rarely if ever
* What emotions do you experience while driving?* Depends what i'm thinking about. I do enjoy driving
* How do you view driving- is it just another thing to do? Is it a display of your skill set?* I like to drive in a skilled way
*Do you think about the drivers in the other car as individual people?* Yep, definitely

Something else.......when people talk about incidents related to driving, the pattern nearly always is that the person doing the talking feels he behaved in a very reasonable way but the OTHER person was a total idiot. What mental mechanism is going on here?

Example: near where i live there's a large roundabout and, approaching the roundabout, the lane for going straight on (12 o'clock exit) gets very congested. A few drivers therefore go into the right-hand lane (we drive on the left here BTW) to get past the queue, then on the roundabout they switch back into the lane they actually want. When I see other people do this I think words like "idiot", "selfish", "arrogant". But when I do this myself I think "decisive" and that i'm doing everyone else a favour by not contributing to that huge queue.

I think a lot of the faults we find in other drivers we're usually guilty of ourselves.


----------



## The Ultimate Square Peg (Mar 27, 2012)

MegaTuxRacer said:


> Also, do you mind sending us whatever theory you develop based on your findings? I love the zany theories and correlations INFJs make based on their surveys.


I absolutely will, once I collect all my findings  
This is incredibly fascinating, by the way. 
The INFJs have been answering almost all of the questions, in order.
The INFPs got distracted and took a few bunny trails, but have been responding like crazy
You ENTPs are cracking me up, because my husband is an ENTP, and I hear him saying practically everything you all are saying. 
And the ESFJs...where are the ESFJs??? (As is usually the case...)


----------



## Leeoflittlefaith (Dec 8, 2010)

I don't drive, and very little makes me want to. I don't really see many benefits to it unless you've really got a thing against public transport. At the moment at least I just view the process of learning to drive and owning a car as sinks for money. :/


----------



## Luftkopf (Apr 11, 2011)

You are not wrong @Leeoflittlefaith cars are quite expensive to own and run. I've got roughly $1000 of maintenance pending, that I'm trying to put off until I can afford the parts to do it myself.

Despite the cost, though, I love the freedom my car provides (when I can afford it...), I love the feeling that my car is an extension of my body, I love the feeling of cruising on the open road, and I could go on.

Also, public transport here, is a one hour walk to a train station for a two hour train ride into Sydney, so yeah, I'm keeping my car.

Edit: Another point. I moved interstate to study, and when I go home for the Christmas holidays, I always drive, even though flying is half the cost. Instead of being stuck in a flying toothpaste tube, packed in like sardines in a can, desperately waiting to get out, and into fresh air again, I'm driving through the countryside, stopping to take photos, unrolling my sway under the stars, playing my guitar in the middle of nowhere, and enjoying the tranquility.

Edit 2: It's not hard to tell that I love my car, and love driving, is it...


----------



## NotedBook300 (Sep 24, 2011)

*What kind of driver are you?*
One that can drive in a blizzard like it's a sunny day.
*Are you cautious? Fast?*
Fast
*Aggressive? Kind?*
Neither. Defensive.
*Nervous? Confident?*
Confident
*Skilled? Bad?*
Skilled
*Erratic?*
No
*Do you follow the speed limit exactly?*
Lol
*Are you likely to cut people off?*
If they're going at least 5 under, then yes.
*What emotions do you experience while driving?*
Usually none, unless I'm hydroplaning which I get a sense of excitement from.
*How do you view driving- is it just another thing to do? Is it a display of your skill set? Do you think about the drivers in the other car as individual people?*
It gets me places, but so does transit and that's a lot cheaper. The only thing driving has going for it is quickness/convenience, but even that goes away in bigger cities. I think of other drivers as individual people in control of a very heavy machine going very fast, and I do what I can to not get hit by them (hence defensive driving).


----------



## Miso (Nov 13, 2011)

*What kind of driver are you?*
It's safe to say that everyone on the road is lucky I don't own a vehicle anymore. Yay, for walkable cities!

*Are you cautious? Fast?*
I'm what you would consider fairly reckless. I speed, I make illegal maneuvers, and have been known to get tickets frequently.

*Aggressive? Kind? *
Aggressive with idiots. Passive with everyone else.

*Skilled? Bad?*
I would say I'm pretty skilled and lucky when it comes to avoiding catastrophic situations while on the road. But have been in a handful of accidents, mostly in my youth. 

*Erratic?*
Slightly.

*Do you follow the speed limit exactly?*
Never, I don't have the patience for it. I generally speed, to an extent where I can get away with it if a cop gets me on radar. 

*Are you likely to cut people off?*
If they piss me off.

*What emotions do you experience while driving?*
Rage, frustration, overall ... I hate driving. 

*How do you view driving- is it just another thing to do? Is it a display of your skill set? Do you think about the drivers in the other car as individual people?*
Strange you should ask, I thought about this at length with a friend. Cars seem to dehumanize my interaction with others on the road. I'd like to think the ability to handle your car well is a display of skill. Also, driving is more of an annoyance lately now that I mainly rely on public transportation.


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

Q. What kind of driver are you?
A. The good kind. 

Q. Are you cautious? Fast?
A. Depends on the driving conditions but typically fast. Speed is good for you. 

Q. Aggressive? Kind?
A. Depends on the driving conditions but typically relaxed.

Q. Nervous? Confident?
A. Neither. I just drive well.

Q. Skilled? Bad?
A. I'll probably never win the 24 Hours of Le Mans but skilled. 

Q. Erratic? 
A. Nope.

Q. Do you follow the speed limit exactly?
A. I plead the fifth.

Q. Are you likely to cut people off?
A. Only if I can give them the finger while doing it. 

Q. What emotions do you experience while driving?
A. Usually about how much I hate LA traffic.

Q. How do you view driving- is it just another thing to do? Is it a display of your skill set?
A. It takes minimal skill to drive on the road and yet some people are still truly terrible at it.

Q. Do you think about the drivers in the other car as individual people?
A. The car is your personal bubble so no.


----------



## MegaTuxRacer (Sep 7, 2011)

The Ultimate Square Peg said:


> The INFPs got distracted and took a few bunny trails


Were they all driving this car?


----------



## FlowerChild (May 6, 2011)

I've been able to get my g1 for a couple of years now and I just can't bring myself to do it. I'm terrified of getting in an accident, which is likely to happen as I tend to daydream way too much, especially when i'm in stressful situations my mind tends to wander in order to block things out. And if I started to play music in the car, oh god. I would get way too caught up in it and kill someone /:


----------



## The Ultimate Square Peg (Mar 27, 2012)

L'Empereur said:


> I don't drive.


Out of curiosity- why? Do you dislike driving? Or are you not old enough yet?


----------



## The Ultimate Square Peg (Mar 27, 2012)

dagnytaggart said:


> No one will admit (or realize) that they're a bad driver.
> 
> Certainly not a haughty INTJ.


haha! Well maybe not on this forum...some INFPs and INFJs have been saying otherwise!


----------



## EternalEquinox (Sep 16, 2011)

You know what my idea of fun is?
Crowds!
Just take each bumbling belligerent and put them in a steel box on _wheels_. Pop some popcorn, sit up on a roof somewhere and watch it dissolve into flaming wreckage in a matter of minutes.


----------



## wiarumas (Aug 27, 2010)

What kind of driver are you?
A good one.

Are you cautious? Fast?
Moderately fast and cautious.

Aggressive? Kind?
Both. I drive aggressive, but will stop for an old lady crossing the road, wave people on, etc.

Nervous? Confident?
Confident. I only get nervous in unfamiliar urban settings with a lot of distractions (cars, crazy traffic patterns, and pedestrians).

Skilled? Bad?
Skilled.

Erratic? 
No.

Do you follow the speed limit exactly?
Never. Always 5ish MPH over. Occasionally I'll fluctuate up to 10MPH over. I try to maximize speed (and MPG) while decreasing risk of getting pulled over.

Are you likely to cut people off?
Only if they deserve it.

What emotions do you experience while driving?
All of them depending on the situation. Adrenaline, frustration, anger, calm, peace, etc. I can get road rage if someone is an asshole, but can really zone out if I drive with the windows down on a nice spring day.

How do you view driving- is it just another thing to do? Is it a display of your skill set? Do you think about the drivers in the other car as individual people?
Its a way to get from point A to point B. And anyone who thinks its a display of skill off a racetrack is laughable.


----------



## caffeine_buff (Feb 20, 2011)

The Ultimate Square Peg said:


> What kind of driver are you?


skilled. and i make it a point to drive better than most men i know because cliches about women drivers piss.me.off.



> Are you cautious? Fast?


Yes and yes.



> Aggressive? Kind?


aggressive if someone else is discourteous or idiotic a driver. kind especially to animals, old people and kids crossing the roads especially at peak traffic times. 



> Nervous? Confident?


i am a little nervous when driving someone else's car that i'm not used to. i am completely confident when in my baby. she's an extension of me so i feel wonderful and completely in control when i'm driving her.



> Skilled? Bad?


i am told i am skilled. i would agree with that most days, though i wouldn't agree that it's a constant level - i have my off days, but i'll not sink to the engine-abusing kind. 



> Erratic?


i suppose the fluctuation mentioned above would make this a yes. i also have some days when i just let assholes overtake and leave me the road in peace, and days when i think an asshole ahead of me needs to be put behind me.



> Do you follow the speed limit exactly?


when it makes sense to. for example, on risky roads, in rain, in school zones, i would drive below the speed limit. on empty stretches with good visibility i may cross it.



> Are you likely to cut people off?


if they make the first move of aggression or are driving recklessly. 



> What emotions do you experience while driving?


i am on a slight high. driving at a good speed and listening to floyd or similar music i love is one of the most pronounced feelings of well-being i experience.
i live in india. there are also times when i feel frustrated that i have to factor in other people's idiocy.- they should be responsible for themselves and i should just be able to drive in peace. 
i have also felt furious, triumphant, peaceful, relaxed, stressed, happy. 



> How do you view driving- is it just another thing to do? Is it a display of your skill set? Do you think about the drivers in the other car as individual people?


 oh no no. i love engines. some cars are mobile works of art. some are rivers of metal fluidly gliding on tar. i am very particular about whom i invite into my car and why. only special people get invited in for a drive to listen to music. i saved and put in an asskicking system to listen to floyd, santana and company in their full glory.
i'm not particularly interested in the people driving other cars. i notice their skill, ability to handle their vehicles and traffic, negotiate spaces and seize openings, but i'm not particularly looking at them. i tend to notice vehicles more than their drivers (much to my mother's regret ).
imo driving involves skill, strategy, philosophy, patience and some inevitable heartbreak.
but driving is not the only thing: maintenance, respect for and love of one's vehicle are equally important. it still shocks me if an excellent driver keeps his/her vehicle like a pigsty. not done, in my world.

my ultimate acceptance of a person (trust, liking) is to let them drive my car for me.


----------



## VertigoH (Mar 21, 2012)

FlowerChild said:


> I've been able to get my g1 for a couple of years now and I just can't bring myself to do it. I'm terrified of getting in an accident, which is likely to happen as I tend to daydream way too much, especially when i'm in stressful situations my mind tends to wander in order to block things out. And if I started to play music in the car, oh god. I would get way too caught up in it and kill someone /:


You should consider getting your G1 regardless of whether you actually want to use it to drive or not. The test is quite easy, just read through the driver's handbook and you'll be fine. I got mine with no intention of driving; it's just a good thing to have a driver's license so that you have a piece of government-issued ID. 

I still only have my G1 (which for Americans, it's kind of like a "learner's permit", I think?). But my parents have taken me out driving last summer. I'm not nearly good enough to say what kind of a driver I am. Right now I'm more concerned with staying in the middle of the lane than what rules I can get away with breaking. XD The idea of driving scares me, but once I get behind the wheel and actually start driving, I remember that it's not that hard. My dad thinks I have a knack for it; he let me drive to and from a town a half hour way from us (this was like the fourth or fifth time I'd ever driven. Maybe he has a "throw in the deep-end" ideology about learning to drive...), and I actually did really well, even though I took the back roads rather than the highway. I'll have to update you guys once I get my G2. XD


----------



## Coonsy (Dec 22, 2010)

*What kind of driver are you?* 

I'm definitely an above average driver, but I've also gone through a lot of training in addition to having a fair bit of time behind the wheel. Riding a motorcycle only enhanced my abilities and awareness.

*Are you cautious? Fast?
Aggressive? Kind?
Nervous? Confident?
Skilled? Bad?
Erratic? * 

I'm aggressive but safe. Cautious in the sense that I am always scanning way ahead - I can tell by the reactions (or lack thereof) of drivers around me that I usually see things a good 30 seconds or more before they do. There's nothing like riding a motorcycle to make you hyper aware of all the idiots in cars and just how much they don't pay attention to - it's like you paint a big red target on yourself, and it's everyone's goal to run you over.

That being said, I'm not slow, I don't putz around, and I get where I'm going. I'm kind to people who are paying attention to the world around, merging correctly and not being asshats - but if they seem to think the entire road revolves around them, then I'm not going to play nice (if I'm in a car/truck). I'm not going to be rude, or do anything stupid (like brake check someone - I about killed my friend when he did that to someone who was pissing him off), but I'm not going to go out of my way to be curteous, either.

I grew up driving in Wisconsin and Chicago - after moving to California, I appreciate those Chicago-type drivers. They were aggressive and rude, but they were aware of the world around them. Out here, people are just stupid behind the wheel. Their answer to everything is to slam on their brakes, even when hitting the gas would be a far more effective means of avoiding the situation -and then that reaction causes a chain reaction that clogs up roads that aren't even that busy.

The only collision I've ever been involved in was when a minivan decided to try to run me over (I was on the bike) by making a last second and illegal lane change into a space that wasn't big enough for them. I saw it happening and managed to turn with the van and keep the rubber side down.

I've gotten one "earned" speeding ticket (just recently) and one bogus one (cop was basically just being a jerk - and that's coming from someone who used to be a cop).

*Do you follow the speed limit exactly?* 

No, but I'm not typically going to be speeding too excessively. Exceptions may be made for days when I'm out on the backroads on the bike, with a group, and having some fun, but I'm still going to be going well within my limits leaving plenty in reserve for cows, gravel, goats (yes, ran across a herd of goats one time), deer, left turning cars that can't see my headlight, etc. 

On the bike I'm always going to be in the far left (#1) lane, but typically going about the speed of traffic. Can't afford a bunch of tickets, so I'm usually not going to be doing anything to attract attention to myself.

*Are you likely to cut people off?* 

No - makes it too easy for them to over react/do something stupid and ruin my day.

*What emotions do you experience while driving?* 

I get annoyed at how stupid people are, and how unaware of the world around them they are...and then there's the simple fact that people forget basic rules of the road as time goes on - at least a basic written test should be required every few years to keep people aware of things like how to merge, slower traffic keep right, etc.

*How do you view driving- is it just another thing to do? Is it a display of your skill set? *

Driving as in commuting is just another thing to do, but in general I don't dislike driving. I've enjoyed some road trips over the years, and I thoroughly enjoy going out for rides on my motorcycle where the ride itself IS the destination. 

Public roads are not the place to "display your skills." There are tracks and track days for both cars and bikes, keep the displays to closed courses, please.

*Do you think about the drivers in the other car as individual people?* 

Yup, and I'm painfully aware of the fact that most drivers are oblivious to the world around them.


----------



## ThisAnonymous (Feb 24, 2011)

I thought I was going to be the only one who didn't drive. In a brief relationship I had with a car (in which I was learning how to drive), I remember going slower than this grandma in a Buick. So... I guess I'm a slow driver. 

I don't drive though - no car, no license. I got too lazy to learn when everything is walking distance on campus.


----------



## pumpkins (Feb 2, 2012)

I've never had a driving lesson and don't plan on getting my license anytime soon.
I think it does have to do with the fact that I'm a little scared. I don't know if I could ever drive on the highway... I mean I could crash! And I don't know if I could stop myself from dreaming if I'm driving for several hours.
Plus, having a car and driving seems so inconvenient to me. It's expensive and you have to get your car checked and all that several times a year (and I hate doing these kinds of things), you have to pay for fuel, and eventually the car is going to be broken. Plus, it's bad for the environment. I mean, what's public transportation for anyway? I love the trains here in Berlin, where I live. Mostly people come in and play a little music, and I can get anywhere I want.
I just don't want a car. And I really, really don't need one either.


----------



## ethylester (Feb 8, 2010)

All of you who voluntarily don't drive because you are afraid of accidents - do you ride in other people's cars? If so, why do you trust their driving abilities more than you trust yourself?


----------



## Killbain (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm a competent (not a _good_) driver. Driving is something I don't really enjoy.


----------



## Narcissist (Jul 17, 2011)

Well.
In the country I live in ; there's no such formality as 'speed limit' on the road . People obey signals (when they are working) at their own leisure.
And most roads are without clearly marked out lanes.
Population is semi-literate and the resulting chaos you can imagine . So there is no option but to remain calm and confident (for road rage can be disastrous.)


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm a very stressed out driver, but I also make an effort to be really considerate too, which is why it upsets me even further that other people usually aren't. It's funny, when I'm on the road, I all of a sudden notice EVERYTHING, and it's like I use the sensing and intuition function together I guess, because I'll, like notice a car, like a bagillion miles in one direction and notice a car in the other direction and I'll try to calculate in my mind the speed and direction each car is going, and, whenever I see a car in a position like it's going to pull out, I just assume that it's gonna and I slow down while also taking into consideration the car behind me trying to figure out how fast they're going, and if it's likely that they're going to slam into me depending on how gradually (or not I slow down).........yeah, I drive myself nuts.


----------



## Mr.Adrian (Oct 11, 2010)

What kind of driver are you?

Efficient.

Are you cautious? Fast?

Efficient. There is a balance here.

Aggressive? Kind?

No, No. Balanced

Nervous? Confident?

When I cannot see things, I get nervous. Mostly confident.

Skilled? Bad?

Skilled.

Erratic? 

No, controlled.

Do you follow the speed limit exactly?

No.

Are you likely to cut people off?

No. Not that I know off.

What emotions do you experience while driving?

Stress, It does not go fast enough and I find it a waste of time. So sometimes I do all my calls in my car or listen to favourate music or meditate.

How do you view driving- is it just another thing to do? Is it a display of your skill set? Do you think about the drivers in the other car as individual people?

Yes, No, no (but when they do irrational things, yes).


----------



## A Total Melvin (Mar 19, 2012)

I don't drive!

I have severe anxiety at times. Once I get behind the wheel of a car, my anxiety is triggered... I know I should learn eventually, but it's really difficult for me to even drive in a parking lot.


----------



## bionic (Mar 29, 2010)

MsBossyPants said:


> I'd like it better if I lived somewhere like NYC where having a car is totally pointless.


YUP! NYC gal right hurrrrr... I love not having to drive but it kinda sucks when I wanna go hiking somewhere in upstate NY. My bf and some of my friends drive so I always try to make it a group thing so we all can all hike/camp together.

I used to go-cart with my dad when I was younger and I was an aggressive driver. I would always cut the other kids off and get really competitive so I'm sure I'd be an aggressive driver, especially being a NYer.


----------



## MsBossyPants (Oct 5, 2011)

bionic said:


> YUP! NYC gal right hurrrrr... I love not having to drive but it kinda sucks when I wanna go hiking somewhere in upstate NY. My bf and some of my friends drive so I always try to make it a group thing so we all can all hike/camp together.
> 
> I used to go-cart with my dad when I was younger and I was an aggressive driver. I would always cut the other kids off and get really competitive so I'm sure I'd be an aggressive driver, especially being a NYer.


I love Manhattan. That's our go-to vacation spot. It's like the mothership calling me home. Fly into JFK, take the AirTrain to Jamaica station, then take the LIRR into Penn. Love the subway. Take it everywhere. Usually stay at the Hyatt next to GST. Love that S shuttle to TSq. Much easier than trying to get a cab to B'way.

Cars, smars. I'll take Manhattan 

"please stand clear of the closing doors ..."


----------



## TheDriver (Mar 30, 2012)

Hello,

I am INTJ but I love speed and cars. I like to drive without looking the speedmeter, very fast but not as fast as I can, I always keep a 20% margin. I prefer secondary roads with a lot of corners. I try to be genttle with other drivers. I read about car dynamics before get my licence and I took some trainings in circuits. A lot of years driving with no accidents.


----------



## Nessie (Jan 6, 2012)

The Ultimate Square Peg said:


> I have this theory that the type of driver you are somewhat corresponds to your personality. Not necessarily just your Myers-Briggs type, but I thought it would be interested to see.
> 
> I'm posting this on the other forums too, just out of curiosity.
> 
> ...


No one is going to tell how is driving like in other boards (with all this cars and motos in ESTP „porn“)? OK, no need to get verbal diarrhea, you could vote number.
*1) Angel on the wheels*. No fines, no complaints, no accidents.

*2) Mr/Mrs Avery*. Mostly no complaints, couple fines, still able to cause average or get short temper.
*3) No comment category*. Tend to solve issues with other drivers physically or drives drunk or druged.
http://iseehappyface.com/to-drunk-to-drive-ride-a-pig 
*4) Pirate*. Enjoys speed and excitement: visible on driving style.
Ok, Ill admit. I dont drive much, because I have a bit of 4) tendencies.


----------



## The Ultimate Square Peg (Mar 27, 2012)

Nessie said:


> No one is going to tell how is driving like in other boards (with all this cars and motos in ESTP „porn“)? OK, no need to get verbal diarrhea, you could vote number.
> *1) Angel on the wheels*. No fines, no complaints, no accidents.
> http://translate.googleusercontent....463483&usg=ALkJrhjVy-ElxOC_cYETjuHrjV1u-eEqCg
> *2) Mr/Mrs Avery*. Mostly no complaints, couple fines, still able to cause average or get short temper.
> ...


I'm sorry, I'm having a huge issue understanding what that means...?


----------



## Nessie (Jan 6, 2012)

The Ultimate Square Peg said:


> I'm sorry, I'm having a huge issue understanding what that means...?


And what concretely its this understanding issue about? You dont understand that someone have her own classification of drivers she is meeting or you dont understand that someone dont want to drive much?
I think that if its some problem with driving is better dont drive or dont drive much.


----------



## The Ultimate Square Peg (Mar 27, 2012)

Nessie said:


> And what concretely its this understanding issue about? You dont understand that someone have her own classification of drivers she is meeting or you dont understand that someone dont want to drive much?
> I think that if its some problem with driving is better dont drive or dont drive much.


 No...I'm sorry...I'm having trouble understanding you because of how you are typing...lol. 
I definitely want to hear your input, especially because, right now, you are the only ESTP responding! 




Nessie said:


> No one is going to tell how is driving like in other boards (with all this cars and motos in ESTP „porn“)? OK, no need to get verbal diarrhea, you could vote number.


From this I got that you thought I had asked too many questions and that you were going to rephrase my questions (? )



Nessie said:


> *1) Angel on the wheels*. No fines, no complaints, no accidents.
> 
> *2) Mr/Mrs Avery*. Mostly no complaints, couple fines, still able to cause average or get short temper.
> *3) No comment category*. Tend to solve issues with other drivers physically or drives drunk or druged.
> ...


And then from that, I think you're grouping the different drivers into four categories of your own, and saying that you would classify yourself as a #4 driver? 

Correct me if I got that wrong. 
Just trying to understand what you're saying.


----------



## Wendixy (Mar 1, 2011)

What kind of driver are you?
A very cautious one. I obey the law too.

Are you cautious? Fast?
Cautious

Aggressive? Kind?
Kind

Nervous? Confident?
In between. I get nervous when I'm close to aggressive drivers.

Skilled? Bad?
Not super skilled, not super bad either. Neither my family nor my friends have complained about my driving.

Erratic? 
No.

Do you follow the speed limit exactly?
Usually 5 above the speed limit. I do not go higher.

Are you likely to cut people off?
No.

What emotions do you experience while driving?
That depends.
Next to aggressive drivers - irritated
Next to kind drivers - calm

How do you view driving- is it just another thing to do? Is it a display of your skill set? Do you think about the drivers in the other car as individual people?
I drive to get to places. I don't drive for fun. In fact, I dislike driving. Driving to school takes 30 min. Using public transportation to get to school takes 2 hours since I gotta wait when I transfer to a different bus.


----------



## Dementor (Sep 18, 2011)

[No message]


----------



## MJohnM (Mar 28, 2012)

MsBossyPants said:


> I love Manhattan. That's our go-to vacation spot. It's like the mothership calling me home. Fly into JFK, take the AirTrain to Jamaica station, then take the LIRR into Penn. Love the subway. Take it everywhere. Usually stay at the Hyatt next to GST. Love that S shuttle to TSq. Much easier than trying to get a cab to B'way.
> 
> Cars, smars. I'll take Manhattan
> 
> "please stand clear of the closing doors ..."


 Oh that's interesting. I am surprised they let you keep your'e license.


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

The Ultimate Square Peg said:


> Out of curiosity- why? Do you dislike driving? Or are you not old enough yet?


Have you seen the gas prices lately?


----------



## The Ultimate Square Peg (Mar 27, 2012)

L'Empereur said:


> Have you seen the gas prices lately?


Unfortunately 
How do you get around? I still have to drive out of necessity, although I would love to ride a bike everywhere instead...


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

The Ultimate Square Peg said:


> How do you get around?


Bus and train


----------



## Sparkle (Jun 6, 2011)

Slow. cautious. I always think someone will hit me because they are texting or something. I used to be really wreckless when I was younger, but I totalled my car in a bad accident.....


----------



## brittishcoal (Jan 3, 2012)

The Ultimate Square Peg said:


> I have this theory that the type of driver you are somewhat corresponds to your personality. Not necessarily just your Myers-Briggs type, but I thought it would be interested to see.
> 
> I'm posting this on the other forums too, just out of curiosity.
> 
> ...


What kind of driver are you? Just drive and get it over with.
Are you cautious? Fast? I go the speed limit but if I go over and it's simple to keep it consistent I don't care.
Aggressive? Kind? Depends on my mood.... If the person is driving like an idiot I won't be nice at all.
Nervous? Confident? Meh... neither really.
Skilled? Bad? I'm pretty average.
Erratic? No...
Are you likely to cut people off? If I have to.
What emotions do you experience while driving? Restlessness.
How do you view driving- is it just another thing to do? Is it a display of your skill set? Do you think about the drivers in the other car as individual people? I hate driving. It's incredibly trivial, but not enough so that I don't have to pay attention. I much prefer to be the passenger so I can talk to the driver and focus all of my attention to better things. When I'm driving alone I just want it over with so I can have 100% of my focus back.


----------



## Aaron Boal (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm quite a cautious driver and go within 5km of the speed limit. Over here, about 85% of drivers do not know how to drive properly, be it failing to indicate or give way, spending too long at a roundabout giving way to wrong traffic, cutting across other vehicles, the list goes on. That said, I'm not a perfect driver but I'm a delivery driver. I have to keep to the rules or the cops will be quite horrible.


----------



## Blackbird (Jan 14, 2010)

I am not REMOTELY a cautious driver. I am not incredibly aggressive, more like sometimes reckless and careless. I'll admit it. My sister, who is an INFJ, is an EXTREMELY cautious driver, on the other hand. 

I do drive faster rather than slower - usually I'll drive at least five over, and if there aren't many/any people on the road (like late late at night) I'll speed much more than that. 

On certain days I'll try to be more considerate, let people in, etc. But I have no fear of driving - I am probably overconfident - so I don't do the old lady "stop forever and a year at a stop sign, confuse people who are waiting for me to go, take an obnoxiously long time turning into a parking lot on a busy street, etc." I get annoyed with people who seem to believe that driving with the speed and assertiveness of a land turtle is the safest bet. I try to drive with deliberation and assertiveness, but not in aggressive, ragey way.

That said, I often do get ragey while driving, and have to remind myself that people in other cars are people too, they're not doing it to piss me off, and even if they are I don't need to get worked up about it. 

I actually like to drive - especially on the highway - because it makes me feel free and kind of powerful. I imagine it's testosterone or something. Maybe phantom testosterone.


----------



## Blackbird (Jan 14, 2010)

ethylester said:


> All of you who voluntarily don't drive because you are afraid of accidents - do you ride in other people's cars? If so, why do you trust their driving abilities more than you trust yourself?


I always wonder about this!


----------



## Tkae (Oct 15, 2009)

I don't actually drive, I don't even have a license. I _can_ drive, I just choose not to, and since I followed my mom from Pep Boys today so we could pick up our second vehicle, I'll give a few examples:

I didn't use a blinker even when crossing two lanes of interstate traffic.
When I did use a blinker, it was for the wrong direction. 
I almost rear-ended someone trying to turn off the high beams and get the right blinker working. 
I swerved to avoid a ditch and almost had a head-on collision with an oncoming car.
I almost ran two cars off the road by trying avoid a car in the turn lane.

Mind you, Pep Boys is only about ten or so miles from my house, so I managed to do all of this within a fifteen minute period...

Driving freaks me the fuck out. It's stressful. I'm going fifty miles an hour and inches away from me are other cars coming fifty miles per hour, not to mention the pedestrians and motorcycles and little children and distracted drivers... 

I hate driving. I avoid it at all costs.


----------



## SalvinaZerelda (Aug 26, 2010)

*What kind of driver are you? *
A fun driver. 
I drive when I want to go somewhere "fun" and I would prefer to drag friends along with me if possible or drive short distances..
I drive in a style that gives me maximum enjoyment of the ride while also being a friendly driver..
I like to drive.. but usually I prefer driving out in the country or on the highway..
It has taken me a long time to learn, but once I get the hang of things I learn the rest quickly..
I used to scare people too much for them to even consider letting me drive, so I guess they figure I'm ready now..?

I suppose you can say at my best I am practical.. >.o
but I hate how there are so many restrictions on speed.

*Are you cautious?*
Sometimes.. v.v;;; Probably not as often as I should be..

*Fast?*
Hell yeah. I mean, unfortunately. 

*Aggressive?* 
Impatient is the word here.. It might seem aggressive, but I don't like to wait. 

*Kind?* 
I try to be..

*Nervous?* 
Either too much or too little.. 

*Confident?* 
See above.

*Skilled?* 
I get around.. xD

*Bad?* 
Some people would think so, but I don't have that much experience under my belt yet.

*Erratic?* 
Occasional moments of this.. 

*Do you follow the speed limit exactly?* 
No.. xD

*Are you likely to cut people off?* 
On accident, yeh.. >.<

*What emotions do you experience while driving?* 
Too many.. v.v;; When I get rattled, I should not be driving..

*How do you view driving- 
is it just another thing to do?* Kind of.. I don't consider driving important.. in fact, I consider it impractical because it is expensive, harmful to the environment, and I've already been walking for this long. [Just now learning to drive and I am 24 to give you an idea..]

*Is it a display of your skill set?* 
I ignore what others think about my skills and improve for myself.. I take what they say into consideration, of course... and sometimes I'm very grateful that they took the time to explain to me the things that I couldn't see for myself.

*Do you think about the drivers in the other car as individual people?*
Sometimes I forget about other drivers and pay more attention to their car.. Sadly..


----------



## oldman (Nov 9, 2011)

corgiflatmate said:


> This is an honest answer that made me laugh.


Apparently women are better at parking than men, according to some research ... which way do we read the stereotype in this?

(Don't ask, saw it in the tabloids, must be true - along with the guy who was taken by aliens from Stonehenge last week)


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

*What kind of driver are you?*
- Cautious
- Kind
- Nervous
- Skilled

Do you follow the speed limit exactly?
-No

Are you likely to cut people off?
-Yes

What emotions do you experience while driving?
-Depends

How do you view driving?
- it is just another thing to do


----------



## INFPGuy (Mar 22, 2012)

I LOVE driving! I have a 330 Coupe BMW. It is fast and made from awesomeness! roud:

*What kind of driver are you?*

_A very agressive one!!_ Morons on the road who don't know what they're doing are the same as giving loaded guns to drunken lunatics. It's dangerous. Driving slow does NOT equate to driving safe!!

*Are you cautious? Fast?*
Yes, too many retards on the roads. It's like having children - just because you physically have the equipment doesn't mean you should!!!

*Aggressive? Kind?*
AGRESSIVE :angry:

*Nervous? Confident?*
Confident. I read the road and traffic far ahead, so I am prepared.

*Skilled? Bad?*
SKILLED. Got my licence at 18 (Legal age in my country) and never been in a collision. 

*Erratic?* 
No, exacting and precise.

*Do you follow the speed limit exactly?*
NO. Sometimes, there is a need to drive slower than the posted limit. Most of the time though, I stick to it - maybe 1-2 mph over 

*Are you likely to cut people off?*
Well, not really. Depends on the situation...

*What emotions do you experience while driving?*
Umm, calmness, serenity, irritation at idiots

*How do you view driving- is it just another thing to do? Is it a display of your skill set?*
Sometimes, it is just a necessity. But I don't think I have enough ego to make it a "display of my skill set". But I do enjoy driving!!!

* Do you think about the drivers in the other car as individual people?*

No - that's the strange thing. I get annoyed at the stupid _cars_ that drive slow/bad etc. But as soon as I see/think of the other driver, my heart melts for them and I feel great pity and sympathy for them...


----------



## rickybobby (Jun 10, 2011)

I only drive if I have to. I really prefer not driving.
But to answer your question...
1. Average driver
2. Not super fast, not super slow.
3. If I have to be aggressive I can be but not normally.
4. Confident
5. Skilled. I know what my car can/cannot fit into. I have a good sense of my car's dimensions.
6. Not erratic. Know where I am going.
7. Don't follow the speed limit exactly. I'm about 7 MPH over on the average.
8. No, people cut me off more often than I do.
9. I get introspective when I drive. That can lead to all sorts of feelings. But, if windows are down and it's a gorgeous day, I just enjoy the wind. The senses are in full activation.
10. I prefer not driving. I enjoy watching and counting and sensing outside the car window.

Questions?


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

I consider myself comptent seeing as I've never had an accident. Those who've had the experience of being in the passenger seat, though, would be more like to call it "horrendous."


----------



## searcheagle (Sep 4, 2011)

Paradox of Vigor said:


> At this point in technology I think they should be obsolete, and yet we keep using them to fund oil companies. It's stupid and I will resist so long as I continue to see that it is stupid.


[rant]Oil doesn't become obsolete until somebody has a better idea to move people and goods long distances. Black and white tvs didn't become obsolete until someone invented the color tv. Telegraphs didn't become obsolete until someone invented the telephone. So far, no one has, and that is why most of the globe continues to use oil. So, invent a better way to get around. [/rant]


----------



## Ballerina (Jan 20, 2012)

I drive like a madwoman... although i've never gotten a ticket (except for a parking ticket (those don't really count, right? (apparently campus police doesn't like that i'm creative with my parking))). It's great fun, though. Being in a car with me sounds something like:

"Oooh yellow light! Go go go go go goooo.....OHCRAAAPPP, is there a cop?"

I have conversations (often aloud, and I do the voices and accents and everything) with the people driving around me. I'm very nice to them though... I let people in when they need it and hope that when I'm stuck like that (which happens much more than I'd like to admit), that someone will let me in too. 

Why yes, I often do get stared at like I'm crazy. I do a lot of singing in the car, that's always fun. I laugh a lot too, at random things I think about and find extremely hilarious on the way to wherever I'm going. 

I probably deserve a lot of tickets (stupid rules!)...But I am a safe and confident driver (maybe too confident..). How well I drive is inversely proportional to my mood at the time. If I'm having fun, I'm way less careful, so yes I can be erratic. 

Of course I think about people in cars as individual people. And I do love to drive... it's exactly like @Paradox1987 said. I'm driving around in my little bubble. I love being alone when I drive  and I don't get tired of it. When i'm upset or feeling lonely or annoyed or i'm just not in a great mood, I drive and it takes my mind off of everything. It's...kind of like meditating. Frees my mind of stressful things and lets me just enjoy the moment.


----------



## Ballerina (Jan 20, 2012)

and I hate it when people honk their horns... unless you're legitimately trying to alert the other person of a dangerous situation, I find it very rude. I try to avoid it at all costs, and if someone in front of me at the traffic light doesn't see it turn green for example, i'll honk very lightly just to let them know. Other than that, never.


----------



## Perhaps (Aug 20, 2011)

I don't drive. Cars are expensive, gas is expensive and, where I live, having a place to park is also expensive.


----------



## Dark NiTe (Mar 5, 2012)

searcheagle said:


> [rant]Oil doesn't become obsolete until somebody has a better idea to move people and goods long distances. Black and white tvs didn't become obsolete until someone invented the color tv. Telegraphs didn't become obsolete until someone invented the telephone. So far, no one has, and that is why most of the globe continues to use oil. So, invent a better way to get around. [/rant]


Electric cars, doe


----------



## searcheagle (Sep 4, 2011)

benr3600 said:


> Electric cars, doe



Electric cars have to come down in price significantly before they can replace a gasoline powered car.

From a New York Times Article today:


> Gas would have to approach $8 a gallon before many of the [electric/hybrid]cars could be expected to pay off in the six years an average person owns a car.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


http://www.nytimes.com/2012/04/05/b...ic-cars-to-pay-off-owners-must-wait.html?_r=1


----------



## Paradox of Vigor (Jul 7, 2010)

searcheagle said:


> [rant]Oil doesn't become obsolete until somebody has a better idea to move people and goods long distances. Black and white tvs didn't become obsolete until someone invented the color tv. Telegraphs didn't become obsolete until someone invented the telephone. So far, no one has, and that is why most of the globe continues to use oil. So, invent a better way to get around. [/rant]


I would, but I'm not a scientist/engineer with enough technical prowess or access to necessary laboratory apparatus. Though that is indeed my plan for the future.

*My question, is why hasn't something already been invented?* I know there are ideas and prototypes, but apparently most of them are just jokes. I don't see why battery design is so difficult in electric cars, for example, and why isn't every ounce of energy being put into solar power, given that apparently a type 1 civilization relies solely on it, and global warming is so severe that we as humanity might not make the transition due to our carbon emissions?

Perhaps engineers need more compensation? I know education needs an overhaul (and is destroying us from the inside out).

In short: Too many problems, no one taking action, getting very irritated, trying to resist all things illogical, pitting my ways against obsolete conventions in any way I can.


----------



## Dark NiTe (Mar 5, 2012)

searcheagle said:


> Electric cars have to come down in price significantly before they can replace a gasoline powered car.
> 
> From a New York Times Article today:
> 
> ...


As part of a research paper, I concluded that a taxi driver would recoup their additional expenditures in less than two years if they had opted to buy a Lincoln MKZ hybrid instead of a Ford Crown Victoria. The time increases or decreases, based on personal usage, obviously. 

Also, remember when DVD players were ten times as expensive as they are now? Blu Ray players 5x as much? 

The Prius C starts at $19,700 and offers 53/46 MPG. The technology has arrived to finally make it economically advantageous, IMHO to buy a hybrid new. It's only a matter of time before the full electric subcompact cars start rolling into the showrooms for this price. The only current all-electric cars that I know of are either larger cars, or sports cars that are pioneers (Tesla roadster). Naturally they're going to be introduced a bit more expensive than comparable gasoline cars. In time this will change, as all technological breakthroughs eventually do.


----------



## lactosecat (May 29, 2011)

I have never actually drove a car in real life............

but I really suck at any online/video games that requires driving a car. I keep on bumping into the walls >.>


----------



## Moby (Nov 14, 2009)

I think I drive a lot like my pal @Essay from what I gather from his post.

I too took Young Drivers training, and had a great teacher. I'm not an aggressive driver, I'd like to think of myself as skilled, patient, and confidant. I usually leave in good time so I don't *need* to speed: but I do technically speed (10KM over the speed limit almost always) but not excessively. I've never been pulled over for speed, but seem to be very lucky with avoiding cops or at least getting the lazy ones. Hey, I'm an ENFP after all. My car is also my place of zen. It's where I relax, I think, and I pray. It taxes my mental abilities very little, so my mind can wander to better places.


----------



## The Purple Theory (Apr 4, 2012)

When was young, I drove fast whether or not people were with me in the car.

Now, the only time I drive fast is when I'm alone. I break time records when I'm on my way home. When someone cuts me, I usually just tail them to make them a bit paranoid or I roll down my window and wag my pointer finger at them without saying anything. Recently, I haven't done those things. I've gotten tired of it.

I strictly follow the traffic rules but have beaten a few red lights 'cause some stoplights here go from green to yellow to red, in a split of a second. It's really annoying. I don't cut people off. Drivers here in the Philippines rarely use signal lights when they switch lanes.

When I drive, I don't really feel anything anymore since I've doing it for a long time now. I just want to go from point A to B. Most of the time, I just get pissed at the motorists here because everyone's so undisciplined. So, I rarely view them as individual people. There's a saying here that goes, "If you can drive in Manila, you can drive anywhere in the world."


----------



## basementbugs (Apr 5, 2012)

I'm a non-driver.  27 years old and never been behind the wheel of a car for a single second.

It's not because I'm scared, though I do have a hunch that I'd likely be a very cautious and somewhat nervous driver; I just am so very uninterested in cars and driving that I can't be bothered to put in the effort to learn. I lived with my parents till I was 24 and mostly relied on them for getting around (we lived way out in the countryside, so public transit wasn't an option -- or at least, not until someone drove me into town first), and then I moved to a city (my current home) where I'm located about a block or two away from the downtown, with plenty of public transit, easily-walkable distances and quick access to taxis if needed. I'm married now though (still living in the same place, haha) and my husband drives. I'd say about 80% of my "getting about" involves being a passenger in the car (which I'm actually co-owner of, despite not having a licence myself), 15% walking and 5% public transit or taxi.

Maybe someday I'll learn to drive if it's an absolute necessity... but I reeeeeally just don't care so much that I can't be bothered to even attempt to learn.


----------



## saffron (Jan 30, 2011)

Ballerina said:


> and I hate it when people honk their horns... unless you're legitimately trying to alert the other person of a dangerous situation, I find it very rude. I try to avoid it at all costs, and if someone in front of me at the traffic light doesn't see it turn green for example, i'll honk very lightly just to let them know. Other than that, never.


Me too!!! Pet peeve.

I can relate to the defensive driver posts, I was in an extremely bad car accident as a young child that nearly killed my mother (she was in the hospital for three months) and traumatized me though I wasn't really hurt. I'm really big on giving breaking distance (hate, hate, hate when someone is tailgating me) and always on the lookout for erratic or aggressive drivers and try to get out of their way.

But I do love to drive, and there is a part of me that loves to drive fast. I just usually suppress it since I don't want a ticket or accident and leave if for go-cart racing. 

I'm a good driver overall (just one speeding ticket), but I do tend to miss my turns if I'm talking to someone about something interesting. I also talk out loud to the other drivers like, "Are you kidding me? Wow." or "Thanks, I appreciate that." And I'm a huge car singer and usually have music turned up loud.

side note: I love car trips. So much to take in.


----------



## Essay (Oct 13, 2009)

Moby said:


> I think I drive a lot like my pal @Essay from what I gather from his post.
> 
> I too took Young Drivers training, and had a great teacher. I'm not an aggressive driver, I'd like to think of myself as skilled, patient, and confidant. I usually leave in good time so I don't *need* to speed: but I do technically speed (10KM over the speed limit almost always) but not excessively. I've never been pulled over for speed, but seem to be very lucky with avoiding cops or at least getting the lazy ones. Hey, I'm an ENFP after all. My car is also my place of zen. It's where I relax, I think, and I pray. It taxes my mental abilities very little, so my mind can wander to better places.


Heh, it wasn't so obvious that I went with Young Drivers specifically, was it? :laughing:

I'd say the 10 k over the limit is a pretty safe bet here. I mean, it's what the cops around here do on average when you follow them, and anything less tends to get you passed by the majority of motorists anyway. Even the radar traps don't seem to bother me for it (though I did once hit a surprise one back in college going 20km/h over the limit, which was enough to irk them into waving me down and ticketing me).

I'm totally with you about leaving in good time. I've got a bit of a reputation for always being early because of it, but that's why I keep a book in the glove box.


----------



## Adesi (Aug 9, 2011)

Are you cautious? Fast? *fast*
Aggressive? Kind? *Aggressive, but I have specific rules where I allow people in, etc*
Nervous? Confident?*Confident*
Skilled? Bad?*I pay attention*
Erratic? *Controlled*
Do you follow the speed limit exactly?*Over*
Are you likely to cut people off?*Only if they've broken a "rule"*
What emotions do you experience while driving?*It can range from anger to appreciation/respect to a sense of control*
How do you view driving- is it just another thing to do? Is it a display of your skill set? *A thing to do to get from A to B, but there are rules of interaction while on the road. They change based on the location, but I expect people to follow those rules.*
Do you think about the drivers in the other car as individual people?*Yes, but they are anonymous*


----------



## Ryan (Sep 6, 2010)

Here I go, breaking the mold once again. It must suck to be me. 

I am a cautious law-abiding driver. I *rarely* speed over the *buffer* (which seems to be 9mph over the speed limit here) that cops give you--I don't see the point. So you get somewhere a bit quicker, but you endanger people (Yes, you actually do. If someone is pulling out of a drive way and highly underestimates your speed due to their knowledge of the speed limit, one or both of you is going to be in for a surprise). Don't get me wrong; I've gone 143 in a CTS-V and had my fair share of races, but I generally follow the guidelines. Higher insurance, price of tickets, possibility of suspended license... the list goes on and on... and what, to save a few minutes? Leave a few minutes earlier. 

I have no patients for ignorance; I will quickly pass someone or ride them if they're going under the speed limit, and if they pull out in front of me I will introduce them to my horn, but I never return the favor. I never pull out in front of people or intentionally do anything to annoy them.


----------



## The Ultimate Square Peg (Mar 27, 2012)

Bumping this.


----------



## kuropuu (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm a "nice" driver. I almost always let people in, I rarely get upset when someone does something stupid, I never ride anyone, because if they feel they need to go that far below the speed limit what's to stop them from slamming on their brakes for no reason? But I also have a tendency to speed whenever I have the chance.


----------



## Laura C (Mar 28, 2012)

Fast
Aggressive
Confident
Probably pretty skilled
Usually over speed limit but will follow speed limit if within areas with speed-cam
Will cut people off if they are slow when they are supposed to be fast
I feel total calm when driving, blank mind + adrenaline rush + senses on high alert
Driving is a way to relax and get somewhere
Other drivers are individuals but I don't know them


----------



## lemonade (Feb 12, 2012)

As safe as I can be fast. A little aggressive to keep my space and safety. And slightly faster than the speed limit, slightly slower. It depends if I'm paying attention to the speed clock. I always watch out for areas where there could possibly be cars.

And I never ever brake to a jerking halt close to cars in front of me in controllable situations. It's bad on the brakes, uncomfortable for passengers, and risks crashing. And when in curving/turning freeways, I start as close to the line in the direction turning to, then as I turn, let the car move closer to the other line of the same lane so to ease the tumbling feeling in the car when turning. I drive a golf tdi. Very smooth sports car


----------



## nordic28 (Dec 20, 2011)

I love high speed. But I often drive at moderate speed, for I only drive once in 2 weeks. I'm not very skillful yet. What I love the most is when I have to make turn, either left or right, when I see there're no cars around me, I'll increase the speed instead of brake. I can feel the speed. But if I can choose, at least in racing game, I like nascar style of driving.


----------



## Extraverted Delusion (Oct 23, 2011)

A little bit of everything. I change according to my conditions, although rarely excessively "swaying" into a category. Generally I'm laid back with driving, rarely rushing.


----------

